
2010 and 2020 - tosh
https://xkcd.com/2280/
======
smountcastle
Does anyone else get an invalid cert authority for Cisco Umbrella CA? Both
Safari and Chrome don't like that CA.

~~~
derekp7
Are you viewing it from an office network? Cause I believe that is a MITM
https proxy used by a Cisco a/v appliance.

~~~
smountcastle
Gah! Thank you.

------
et2o
Amazing.

------
themodelplumber
Are there segments of the HN community which have been to such extremes as to
feel the need to pay $5000 USD for a bottle of hand sanitizer?

Asking because I'm noticing that some others online are missing the fact that
this is a comic, and not a 1:1 representation of how things are for the
average person now. Which is normal maybe but not cool to watch.

This kind of emotional response seems (maybe irresponsibly, maybe not) brought
to the forefront by details which have been over-magnified, and kept there,
and that's how people start to make rash decisions and suffer from legitimate
anxiety issues.

Last time we had an emergency where I live (last year), it wasn't cool at all
because the joking of this kind had a bitter edge to it, and good people ended
up in quite a panic, even going to the hospital seeking care because they are
not used to even a little destabilization. In the end, most affected by the
disaster were OK.

I'm not a fan of propaganda but I wish we could factor in the normal boring
reality a bit more. People around me are going on hikes with their families
today, and otherwise taking this a day at a time.

(With that said--props for a clever reference to the Bitcoin phenomenon. I get
the joke, downvote if you feel the need to, but I do wonder if the joke is
helping or hurting)

~~~
labster
Extrapolating from the current curves, the longer this crisis goes on, the
price of hand sanitizer and the price of one BTC will intersect. It probably
won't but that's the joke. Which I have now explained to you.

That said, I'm looking at the bright side of all this. The economy will slow
down, and a significant amount less carbon will be produced. Companies who had
never considered it before may allow employees to work at home permanently,
which is even less air pollution. Reducing PM2.5 saves lives.

Air travel will be drastically reduced, which helps with carbon/radiative
forcing, as well as halts overtourism. People will be more inclined to cook at
home with local foods and home-grown crops. In short, we'll get a little bit
of a break from our most dangerous habits (with the exception of Twitter and
the chans), which will buy scientists and engineers time to save the planet
from climate change.

~~~
themodelplumber
> It probably won't but that's the joke. Which I have now explained to you.

I get the joke. No need to take such a didactic tone. Your interpretation
though, is one of many. There are those who are reading this and discussing as
if it represents / agreeing that it represents current reality, no
extrapolation needed.

